# Clé USB Bluetooth sur MAC OS 9.2



## Valouille07 (8 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens d'acheter un SAMSUNG E720 et j'aimerais pouvoir télécharger dessus des MP3... Mon vieux mac n'étant pas Bluetooth, je me suis dit qu'il faudrait que j'installe une clé USB Bluetooth dessus... mais je suis sur OS 9.2....  

Sauriez vous quelle clé il faudrait que je choisisse afin d'être sure que ela fonctionne ?

PAr avance merci de vos réponses  

Valouille


----------



## chandeler.bing (11 Juillet 2005)

Valouille07 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je viens d'acheter un SAMSUNG E720 et j'aimerais pouvoir télécharger dessus des MP3... Mon vieux mac n'étant pas Bluetooth, je me suis dit qu'il faudrait que j'installe une clé USB Bluetooth dessus... mais je suis sur OS 9.2....
> 
> ...



Salut et bienvenue sur le site   

A priori tu peux utiliser n'importe clé Bluetooth avec Mac Os classic.
( prends toute de même une clé compatible Mac, car il en existe que pour Pc)
Car c'est juste une clé USB qui envoie une onde et vu qu'aucun driver n'est utile pour le fonctionnement du Bluetooth...

Voili, voilou

@+


----------



## chandeler.bing (11 Juillet 2005)

Et à l'occasion passe sous os X


----------



## Valouille07 (12 Juillet 2005)

chandeler.bing a dit:
			
		

> Salut et bienvenue sur le site
> 
> A priori tu peux utiliser n'importe clé Bluetooth avec Mac Os classic.
> ( prends toute de même une clé compatible Mac, car il en existe que pour Pc)
> ...





Salut Chandeler, 
Merci de ta réponse mais quand tu dis OS Classic... est-ce que tu ne parles pas de l'OS X ? parce que je suis sous 9.2 (et je ne pense pas pouvoir passer en OS X sur un vieux G3 Desktop !... et je ne peux pas encore changer d'ordi !).... bref, bref, alors en fait, bluetooth peut fonctionner sur mon OS 9.2 avec n'importe quelle clé USB ?

Merci par avance de ta réponse, 

Valouille


----------



## chandeler.bing (12 Juillet 2005)

Valouille07 a dit:
			
		

> Salut Chandeler,
> Merci de ta réponse mais quand tu dis OS Classic... est-ce que tu ne parles pas de l'OS X ? parce que je suis sous 9.2 (et je ne pense pas pouvoir passer en OS X sur un vieux G3 Desktop !... et je ne peux pas encore changer d'ordi !).... bref, bref, alors en fait, bluetooth peut fonctionner sur mon OS 9.2 avec n'importe quelle clé USB ?
> 
> Merci par avance de ta réponse,
> ...



Alors Os Classic c'est le nom général pour parler de tout ce qui n'est pas Os x, donc toi avec ton os 9.2 tu es en classic   
Moi j'ai un Imac G3 (les premiers) et je suis sous Os X Jaguar (os 10.3) pas Panther (10.4, le nouveau) car là j'ai peur qu'il rame, donc tu pourrais passer à Os X sans devoit changer d'ordi...
Surtout qu'Apple ne fait plus rien pour Os Classic, mais si tu as des applications que tu aimes et qui n'existe pas sous Os X (ce qui est rare) tu peux conserver les 2 OS sur ton ordi sans aucun soucis.
(perso j'ai plus classic dans mon ordi depuis un bail)

Bref... oui je pense qu'il n'y a pas de soucis pour ta clé bluetooth, le seul soucis que tu pourras rencontrer c'est que ton ordi rame...

Voilà j'espère avoir éclairer ta lanterne, et si tu as d'autres questions, n'hésites pas  

@+


----------



## silaxi (4 Août 2005)

Valouille07 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je viens d'acheter un SAMSUNG E720 et j'aimerais pouvoir télécharger dessus des MP3... Mon vieux mac n'étant pas Bluetooth, je me suis dit qu'il faudrait que j'installe une clé USB Bluetooth dessus... mais je suis sur OS 9.2....
> 
> ...



J'ai essayé moi aussi d'installer un module bluetooth externe sur un imac g3 snow sous OS9.2.2
J'ai pris l'adaptateur qui est sur l'apple store "Adaptateur Bluetooth USB D-Link DBT-120 "
Mais ça n'a pas marché, le périphérique n'est pas reconnu, l'aide Mac n'en parle, bref j'ai l'impression que Classic est mort avant l'essort du bluetooth......
Si par hasard tu y arrive quand meme, merci de laisser un message ici


----------



## r e m y (4 Août 2005)

Valouille07 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je viens d'acheter un SAMSUNG E720 et j'aimerais pouvoir télécharger dessus des MP3... Mon vieux mac n'étant pas Bluetooth, je me suis dit qu'il faudrait que j'installe une clé USB Bluetooth dessus... mais je suis sur OS 9.2....
> 
> ...


 
Bluetooth n'est pas géré par MacOS 9.... donc aucune ne fonctionnera


----------



## silaxi (4 Août 2005)

C'est bien ce qu'il me semblait, nous sommes maintenant fixé pour de bon
Merci


----------



## golf (5 Août 2005)

chandeler.bing a dit:
			
		

> Alors Os Classic c'est le nom général pour parler de tout ce qui n'est pas Os x, donc toi avec ton os 9.2 tu es en classic


Précision : Classic et Os 9 sont deux choses bien distinctes : "Classic" est l'appellation de "l'environnement d'émulation" qui permet de faire fonctionner Os 9 sous Mac Os X


----------

